# Angry! Angry!



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

I travelled 50km today at a student's request to check out some 2nd hand pianos for this 'broke' student of mine. ( he can't afford a first hand exam model. )
It's a mass piano exhibition... like end of the year sale. And oh my! It's huge. Some 200 or so pianos there. 
So, I spent the whole day there...and it's so hot inside...it's practically like an oven!!!
I played ALL the pianos there... to and fro... EACH and EVERY ONE of them all... 200!!!
Then I zoomed down to 5 more decent ones. And I told him to go take a look at those 5 when he's free.
He just called me... " I got a new piano at this shop near my house. I wanted you to come take a look with me, but I couldn't get you. So, I asked the piano technician ( his mum's friend) to come with me. He said the piano's good and ...blah, ya-di-da da..." what the heck!

I feel like asking him to go to HELL. I mean it!!!
And that darn technician too! 
It's not the first time he's been making decisions for that boy! This is ridiculous. What am I? Cheap labourer? :angry: 
What kinda idiot would travel 50km to and fro, sweat at 200 pianos for the whole day and still yet recovered from sore legs and fingers... Me. :angry:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Poor DW.  Stay happy, maybe someone will ask you soon for a cheap piano, so you now know all about cheap models. And besides, it must have been a hard training with 200 different keyboards!  And tell the boy, that he made you trouble.


----------



## Bassoonist Student (Sep 23, 2004)

Poor DW 

I hope the boy won't give you an trouble anymore :huh:

200 keyboard a day that you been look around my god 

that give you a sore leg and hand of course :blink:

I can't believe that! 

Martin.



> _Originally posted by DW_@Nov 15 2004, 03:45 PM
> *I travelled 50km today at a student's request to check out some 2nd hand pianos for this 'broke' student of mine. ( he can't afford a first hand exam model. )
> It's a mass piano exhibition... like end of the year sale. And oh my! It's huge. Some 200 or so pianos there.
> So, I spent the whole day there...and it's so hot inside...it's practically like an oven!!!
> ...


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...you have my condolences...maybe charge him mileage? (Or at least threaten to?)...


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Let's get that little punk. Let's get him good. :angry: He'll pay. Just email me his name and address.

(JK)


----------



## Bassoonist Student (Sep 23, 2004)

hehehe be careful if boy's mother will get you for that,

J/k :lol:

Martin



> _Originally posted by Quaverion_@Nov 16 2004, 02:58 AM
> *Let's get that little punk. Let's get him good. :angry: He'll pay. Just email me his name and address.
> 
> (JK)
> [snapback]2840[/snapback]​*


----------



## andantegorgonzola (Jul 16, 2004)

ah, poor friend!

200 piano's?? That is really impressive! Did you make some pictures of them, standing in a row?

Driving 50 km for 200 piano's? And free playing all day? That is 250 meter for each piano, hehe! I should charge the sucker and his mom 1 euro for each kilometer and.... for each piano!!

Frankie :wub:


----------



## Bassoonist Student (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi Frankie

hehehe :lol: I agree with you for that. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ta ta

Martin 



> _Originally posted by andantegorgonzola_@Nov 17 2004, 05:40 PM
> * ah, poor friend!
> 
> 200 piano's?? That is really impressive! Did you make some pictures of them, standing in a row?
> ...


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I hate kids like that. But he may just be really out of it instead of being just a jerk. I've done some pretty stupid things as a kid before... Maybe I will make a topic called "Stupid Little Kids" in Members' Chat.


----------

